# Any pretreatment to help plastisol heat transfers adhere better to 50/50 cotton/polyester blends?



## antuning (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I guess the title says it all, we're going to have a stand at a Motorcycle rally, where we are taking ready made screenprinted heat transfers and pressing the designs on location (much better for stock mgt!). Question is apart from the tees (100% cotton), some of the hoodies, sweats etc are 50/50 poly/cotton blends and this is a first for us... Any tips on how to ensure the tyransfers will adhere perfectly to these?

Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If the transfers are first quality and the application instructions are followed..and the heat press temperature and time are accurate, along with the correct pressure, there should be no problem.


----------



## antuning (Jul 11, 2011)

proworlded said:


> If the transfers are first quality and the application instructions are followed..and the heat press temperature and time are accurate, along with the correct pressure, there should be no problem.


Thanks Ed, well most of the heat transfers are from.... Pro World - So I guess you can call it first quality  

Any tips on heat press application settings for sweatshirts vs hoodies vs t shirts?

THANKS

R


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

All should print with the same instructions. It's a good idea to press the garment lightly before applying the transfer. It provides a nice, smooth surface and removes any moisture.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have not had any issues transferring on 50/50.


----------

